# Some Le Roi Pens (Sierra Style)



## Bean_counter (Apr 16, 2014)

Here are some Le Roi pens that I did for a beta test for a vendor over on IAP. These are simply sierra pens however the tube is 3/8" instead of the normal sierra tube. This allows for more thickness on the material. Overall I really like these component sets and will definitely be getting more when they become available in Smitty's store.

Left to Right"
Gold Cast Desert Ironwood (Jdaschel blank), Russian Olive (Wyowoodworker), Penk and Red Avrylic Swirl Blank, Bloodwood (Woodlove), Pecan (JR Parks), Brazilian Cherry (Treecycle Hardwoods, Purple Acrylic Acetate, Cast Cholla (Healey Days) Cherry Burl (woodnntyou<--however you spell it LOL). Crazy that I can list where all of my blanks came from isn't it

C&C Welcome and I like to trade/sell, so if one peeks your interest

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 16, 2014)

You did a great job with them 

Question: when you pull them apart to change the refill, is the end of the barrel exposed? Or does the trim ring stay attached to the barrel? The Sierra and Mesa both leave the edge of the turned barrel exposed, as I recall. I believe the Wall St. (from PennStateInd) leaves the edge concealed by the trim ring.

I'm leaning in the direction of using the Wall St kit in the future for this reason, but the idea of a 3/8" tube is very attractive.


----------



## Bean_counter (Apr 16, 2014)

duncsuss said:


> You did a great job with them
> 
> Question: when you pull them apart to change the refill, is the end of the barrel exposed? Or does the trim ring stay attached to the barrel?
> 
> I'm leaning in the direction of using the Wall St kit in the future for this reason, but the idea of a 3/8" tube is very attractive.


 
Hey Duncan, yes no barrel is exposed. The black chrome portion of the nib unscrews so you see no brass as the chrome trim is still there. I have abonded the sierra and mesa as well. This kit is every bit as good and I like the transmissions much better.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 16, 2014)

Bean_counter said:


> Hey Duncan, yes no barrel is exposed. The black chrome portion of the nib unscrews so you see no brass as the chrome trim is still there. I have abonded the sierra and mesa as well. This kit is every bit as good and I like the transmissions much better.



Excellent, thanks. Hopefully Smitty will have these in full production by the time I finish up the Mesa kits I already have in stock. (Quite likely, since I've been slacking off recently!)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Apr 16, 2014)

Nice assortment there Michael. They look great!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ssgmeader (Apr 16, 2014)

Bean_counter said:


> Hey Duncan, yes no barrel is exposed. The black chrome portion of the nib unscrews so you see no brass as the chrome trim is still there. I have abonded the sierra and mesa as well. This kit is every bit as good and I like the transmissions much better.



That alone may sway me to try them. I wasn't to sure of the quality on the Le Roi's but if you give them high marks then I'm sure going to give them a shot.


----------



## Bean_counter (Apr 16, 2014)

Just FYI this is a finial twist though,which I like better that's personal opinion

@duncsuss @ssgmeader


----------



## hobbit-hut (Apr 16, 2014)

Crazy that I can list where all of my blanks came from isn't it. Yes it is. But not to worry, there is a medical team on standby, fully equipped with butterfly nets at the ready.

Very nice selection of pens. " Cast Cholla (Healey Days) " he did a good job on that too.


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 16, 2014)

Bean_counter said:


> Just FYI this is a finial twist though,which I like better that's personal opinion



Thanks -- I agree.

(And I've just been over on IAP and messaged Smitty asking how I can order some  )

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Apr 16, 2014)

Great looking batch of Sierra Vista's.
Well done.

Les


----------

